# Excel-Datei umwandeln in ein Programm



## Chrissilein (5. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe in der letzten freien Zeit an einem kleinen Excel-Programm gebastelt, worin Makros, Userforms und Formeln enthalten sind. Nun stoße ich dabei langsam an die Grenzen von Excel und dachte mir, ob ich nicht gleich ein ordentliches Programm draus mache. Ist es möglich, eine Exceldatei (2007) irgendwie so abzuspeichern, dass daraus automatisch ein Programm wird? Wenn nicht, wie erstelle ich eine .exe-Datei bzw. wie und womit erstelle ich generell ein Programm?
Ich habe leider bisher gar keine Ahnung von so etwas und gerade die ersten Schritte mit VBA in Excel gemacht. 

Vielen lieben Dank schon einmal für Antworten und Tipps! 

Viele Grüße

Christian


----------



## firefox20 (5. Januar 2009)

Nein das ist nicht möglich. Du kannst dir aber wenn du in VBA schreibst die Vb.net ExpressEdition kostenlos herunterladen denn da ist der Code teilweise gleich oder zumindest ähnlich. Damit kannst du dir dann auch deine exe Datei erstellen


----------

